# Zen Front End



## Chuck Key (Mar 18, 2008)

Made a Zen the other day and used a front section from  Jr Gent.  That front section kind of fit but the threads were not quite right.  Re did the front using the same feeder and nib but made a new holder with threads the fit the Zen.














Chuckie


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 18, 2008)

Now THAT is one of the nicer ones I have seen done!  This is close to the method I used to fit the same part into the original section of that old Morrison I recently restored for my Dad.  I like the fact that you left the chrome band, it flows very well with the thread coupler.  Looks like you gave it some "extra" thread to hold it in place too.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 18, 2008)

Another good one CHuckie  SO why didn't you use the green resin in the cap?


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 18, 2008)

Extremely well-executed, however, in my (never) humble opinion, that kit is still a pig.  You've put a beautiful shade of lipstick on it, but it's still a pig.


----------



## LEAP (Mar 18, 2008)

Gosh Lou, why don't you tell us how you really feel about the kit?

Nice job Chuck, especially how you blended the nib, but I do agree with Lou, the kit just does not do it for me.


----------



## gwilki (Mar 18, 2008)

Beautiful work, Chuck.


----------



## Poppers-n-Pens (Mar 18, 2008)

I really like it!  What would I need to turn threads on my acrylics?

I can't wait to get my zen kits...


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 18, 2008)

I am doing most of my threads with a 7x12 mini metal lathe except for the threads that hold the feeder inside the section.  Those are done with a tap.

A PIG?  Well [8D]*Kay*, but something needs to be done with the cap.  It is like pushing an elephant around when mounted on the pen either in closed position or when posted.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 18, 2008)

A PIG,  this word seems to come up with this pen kit. [:0]

Is  PIG a new fashion buzz word? Or is intended to mean it STINKS? [?]

My PIGs have been going out the front door, like Hogs to a slaughter


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LEAP_
> 
> Gosh Lou, why don't you tell us how you really feel about the kit?
> 
> Nice job Chuck, especially how you blended the nib, but I do agree with Lou, the kit just does not do it for me.



Please do not let the kit used get you down.  The same section construction would fit a Baron, Sedona, Jr Gent ect.  It would just need a different thread spec made for those kits.  It could also be used for any custom kitless pen design.

Chuckie


----------

